# Any Radial Arm Fans out there?



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I got an older Craftsman saw. it was cheap and* it runs* good.

*It also qualified* for the free* safety*​ upgrade. I'm short on space and I'm considering getting rid of that or my blast cabinet. Suggestions?


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Why do you want to get rid of it? I like my miter saw, but wish I had a radial arm saw for those wider boards...

Now that blast cabinet is a waste of space.... LOL... Just kiddin'....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I use my 8" all the time (wider boards like Terry said) For dados, miter cuts, repetitive cuts set a stop and just whack away. The neighbor has a Power-Kraft 10" from the early 60's I am trying to talk him out of (it's just stored in his mower shop, he has never used it) It looks like new. He kinda likes to hold on to things, so I don't know where we stand.

Off topic the same guy has a Model A and the sweetest 57' T-Bird I have ever seen stored in the same part of the shop. The T-Bird his dad bought new...looks like it did in the showroom only 30,000 miles. Dude is an auto mechanic too, he gets it out 2 times a year and puts a couple miles on it.


----------



## Woodfarmer (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's mine .........I would not be without it:thumbsup:
























JEFF


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*blast gates*

How did you put those blast gates in the pvc pipe? Are both sides of the blast gate the same size?


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I don't have a dust system yet and Bobby' question*

I don't have a dust system yet. I use my shop vac. Now Bobby I got your question, Now what I do use is rubber fittings. We have a tool store behind Bass Pro. I think it's Workshop Tools. It's like a Harbor Freight on steroids.
Every saw I have has a dust port except for my table saw and I'm working on that. I bought. I have a fitting on all except for my band saw and it fits my vac hose.


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

I too have a 1980-something Craftsman 10" radial, and can't live without it. I probably gets used as much as my miter saw. Every tool has it's purpose. I have even ripped with it, but don't recommend that. If you have the room, keep it. Mine sits next to my miter saw and they are 'table extensions' for each other.

Woodfarmer: I'd die for that setup! I think I'll make that my next project. (My wife thinks all I ever do in the shop is make jigs and more shop stuff anyway.)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've always had a RAS around and most of the time at least two. I use them all the time, but not for ripping. I always wanted to take one of these jewels and make a radial arm router out of it. My plans were to remove the motor and mount a router.

Well, I never paid more than $75 for a used one and then the extra saws would sit around waiting for me to get creative. They would eventually get in the way, and I would sell them. After a while, I'd get the bug again and pick up another one.

Radial arm saws are unique because there are more moving parts, pivoting this and that's than any other tool in the shop. With proper set up they become a very accurate saw. I bought mostly Craftsman's because there was a Sears parts warehouse 1 mile from my shop.

The saw pictured below is one I had at home and got it ready for pick up from a buddy of mine who is a OTR owner driver now living in Texas and is setting up a shop. I took it off the base and we bolted it down behind his cab ahead of the fifth wheel, and he drove it from Florida to Texas that way. I just gave it to him and said: "Happy Birthday"...but it wasn't really his birthday...know what I mean?
.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> I always wanted to take one of these jewels and make a radial arm router out of it. My plans were to remove the motor and mount a router.


My 8" has a router chunk on the other end of the shaft from the saw blade. The 10" I am looking at does too. http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/PowrKraft/TPC-2610E.pdf


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Daren said:


> My 8" has a router chunk on the other end of the shaft from the saw blade. The 10" I am looking at does too. http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/PowrKraft/TPC-2610E.pdf



I've had RAS's with accessory shafts that were threaded. In operating one as a router, the head has to be flipped and the vision is limited. I thought a regular router mounted would provide a wide variety of options.

Nothing like being the first on the block.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> In operating one as a router, the head has to be flipped and the vision is limited.
> 
> ​


Yea it is somewhat, your right. But the piece upside down on a router table you can't see the cut either. With the RAS either squat down and look from the back or only see from one side or the other, not ideal all the stretching and stooping...cause they will kick back if you are not careful. But hey, I cut with my eyes closed and fingers crossed most the time anyway :laughing:


----------



## Woodfarmer (Jun 1, 2008)

BobbyfromHouston said:


> How did you put those blast gates in the pvc pipe? Are both sides of the blast gate the same size?




The blast gate is a plastic one like WoodCraft sells.

The thin wall pipe (s&d 2729) fits pretty well if the pipe is pushed tight on both sides.



JEFF:smile:


----------



## Woodfarmer (Jun 1, 2008)

WDChew said:


> .
> 
> (My wife thinks all I ever do in the shop is make jigs and more shop stuff anyway.)



We must have the same wife



JEFF:smile:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Man caint live on bread alone, he needs a RAS to. I have 2, and love them both. One is an old 10" craftsman most likely from the early 80s, and the other is a 10" rockwell from the early 50s. I want to build the rockwell into a long table like Woodfarmer did. That is a nice setup.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Older Craftsman RAS want the manual and info on the safety upgrade?*

Some of the models they send you a $100 because you have to send them your motor.


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

i have one like daren is look to pick up i bought that *RAS NEW SOME YEARS AGO* run just as good as the first day i used it all the time good saw :thumbsup:


*"THE SHOP OF TOP"*


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm fairly new to woodworking. My radial arm was one of my first power tools. It's a 80s Craftsman with the safety upgrade. Something I learned on here that made using it much nicer, is to put a blade on it with a low numbered hook angle. I had a regular blade on mine at first and it wants to shoot across the wood at you. Now I have, I think a 2 or 3 degree hook angle, what a difference. It's much safer and nicer to use. If you just want to make some quick cuts for something it's great. I also have my miter saw next to it. I really want to make one long table for both of them also. 
Chris


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Daren said:


> I use my 8" all the time (wider boards like Terry said) For dados, miter cuts, repetitive cuts set a stop and just whack away. The neighbor has a Power-Kraft 10" from the early 60's I am trying to talk him out of (it's just stored in his mower shop, he has never used it) It looks like new. He kinda likes to hold on to things, so I don't know where we stand.
> 
> Off topic the same guy has a Model A and the sweetest 57' T-Bird I have ever seen stored in the same part of the shop. The T-Bird his dad bought new...looks like it did in the showroom only 30,000 miles. Dude is an auto mechanic too, he gets it out 2 times a year and puts a couple miles on it.


 
Personally I hate it when people do that. I have three brother-in-law's that do that. They would rather let it rot and go to waste then to give it away or even sell it and let someone get some use out of it.


----------



## rkmcswain (Jun 24, 2008)

Probably my most used cutting tool.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

rkmcswain
What is the saw in the background. 
Chris


----------



## rkmcswain (Jun 24, 2008)

bigredc said:


> rkmcswain
> What is the saw in the background.
> Chris


Grizzly table saw. Base model with cast iron wings, circa 2002


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

rkmcswain said:


> Grizzly table saw. Base model with cast iron wings, circa 2002


I saw the cast iron top and thought it might be older. I love the old stuff. 
Chris


----------

